# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  MSSQL 2012 logs DB corrupted

## amaurylaurent

I have a server that crashed and i'm trying to move MSSQL database files onto another server. They have all reattached except for one. I'm getting the following error:

Microsoft SQL-DMO (ODBC SQLState: HY000)
Error 9004: An error occurred while processing the log for database....

I have NO backups & obviously need to mount this.

Any ideas?

----------


## rmiao

Tried attach data file only?

----------


## helenageiger

Recommended actions for corrupt or suspect databases is a guide below and informative threads with bonus solution, which created for very complicated cases with .mdf files

http://answers.unity3d.com/questions...-database.html
http://www.sqlservercentral.com/Foru...448-266-1.aspx
https://www.openfiletool.com/mdfopen.html MDF Open File Tool

Solution for this problem is quick and it is the following (Execute SQL in Given Order):

1.	Connect to your database server using Microsoft SQL Server Management Studio
2.	Execute the following SQL script in given order: 
NOTE: replace [DatabaseName] with your database name
1.	-- This query will rollback any transaction which is running on that database
2.	-- and bring SQL Server database in a "single user" mode
3.	ALTER DATABASE MicrosoftDynamicsAX SET SINGLE_USER WITH ROLLBACK IMMEDIATE
4.	 
5.	-- Marking database READ_ONLY, disable logging,
6.	-- and limiting access only to members of the sysadmin fixed server role
7.	ALTER DATABASE MicrosoftDynamicsAX SET EMERGENCY
8.	 
9.	-- Checks the logical and physical integrity of all the objects in the specified database
10.	DBCC checkdb(MicrosoftDynamicsAX)
11.	 
12.	-- In case of simple failure then we can use allow data loss option to recover Database
13.	 
14.	--  DBCC CheckDB (MicrosoftDynamicsAX, REPAIR_ALLOW_DATA_LOSS)
15.	 
16.	 -- Set database accessibility to it's original state, allowing all logins
17.	ALTER DATABASE MicrosoftDynamicsAX SET MULTI_USER

----------

